# La Fura dels Baus - Newcastle, 20 & 21 July



## janeb (Jul 20, 2007)

Off to this tonight - anyone else going?  Tickets are £5.00 each and there may still be some available from the Sage.  It's outdoors and attendees have been asked NOT to bring umbrellas, should be fun    

SummerTyne
La Fura dels Baus

SummerTyne starts with a bang – a spectacular new show from one of Europe’s leading performance groups, La Fura dels Baus. Amongst other notable successes, they were responsible for the central element of the opening ceremony for the Barcelona Olympics. This show ‘Naumachia’, a UK exclusive for NewcastleGateshead, will take place from the ship Naumon, moored at Spiller’s Quay, and will feature daring imagery and effects including giant puppets, projections onto screens, live music, massive moving structures and a giant web with 60 aerialists hanging over the action.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 20, 2007)

i went this evening.

i enjoyed it, despite the weather towards the end of the performance, and the distinct lack of fireworks from a catalan street theatre group.

best moment: when the moving giant gave birth.


----------



## janeb (Jul 21, 2007)

I enjoyed it as well, my best bit was the aerolists (sp?), especially at the end, thought they were amazing.  Could have done with less giants I thought.  Took plenty of photo's so if any come out will post a few


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 21, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it as well, my best bit was the aerolists (sp?), especially at the end, thought they were amazing.  Could have done with less giants I thought.  Took plenty of photo's so if any come out will post a few


I'd seen the aerealists (sp) before, in a different show in Spain, so i was sort of expecting what they did. Although it was all much more closer last night. I have some video but have no idea what it looks like.
I enjoyed the giants, particularly when they started moving, i felt that the UN development goals (that was them wasn't it) could have been shorter, although then maybe we would have lost the purpose of the piece?
It was a good evening's entertainment though.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2007)

Was it a one off or are there more shows?

They've been behind my _oddest _theatre experiences but I expect this was more family friendly


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 21, 2007)

tonight there is another performance.
yes, it was pretty family friendly.


----------



## janeb (Jul 22, 2007)

Some photo's here, including one of the giant giving birth

http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/sets/72157600948625844/


----------

